# Sunday's Show and Tell...8/20/17...Eclipse Week



## jd56 (Aug 20, 2017)

Totality is what they are calling it. Shame I never thought about getting glasses to watch it unfold.

While everyone else is trying to track down an ISO approved pair of glasses....

Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2017)

I got my '41 blue canti back!





I got this decal from Dave and pimped the Ram!




Lastly I got this unusual patent cover (envelope). I am no relation but thought it was cool. This type of envelope had a very thin wire at the bottom in order to open the letter without using a letter opener, knife, or just ripping it open. V/r Shawn




View attachment 663156


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 20, 2017)

That's gotta be one of the most beautiful prewar Schwinns I've ever seen.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> That's gotta be one of the most beautiful prewar Schwinns I've ever seen.



Thanks Rob I missed it terribly! V/r Shawn


----------



## JKT (Aug 20, 2017)

I picked up a couple items this week, first is a Indian Motocycle Co. chain breaker.. and also the smallest forklift every made !! its a Clark Trucloader .. they were made from 1945-1967 and hardly every show up for sale.. it weighs 2500lbs. and has a lift rating of 1000lbs. .. it is 28" wide and 52" long not including the forks and has a 4 cylinder Continental N62 engine.  it takes up about as much space as two trash cans and can be driven through a man door !! they were made for tight quarters and to be taken on freight elevators !! the orange one is mine and the others are to show the size better...  the man standing next to his is 6' tall..


----------



## petritl (Aug 20, 2017)

This week I received a pair of 7 Eleven Cycle team wheels in the mail.

The rear wheel was found on eBay completed listings as unsold. I spoke to the seller and found out they had the matching front wheel but it was sold 1-2 years ago on a bicycle that belonged to a tenant that raced in the late 80s and pasted away. I attempted to negociate a lower price but the seller wouldn't budge; I watched it get relisted 2-3 more times but I didn't buy it because I didn't think there would be a chance of finding a match.

A couple weeks later and I see a post in a forum classified section advertising a 7 Eleven wheel for sale. I thought it would be a link to the eBay listing; it wasn't. The ad mentioned the front wheel was obtained on a bicycle purchase from a seller who's tenant who used to race and passed away prematurely, the bicycle sat in a basement for the last 15 years.

I made the connection and purchased the rear wheel from the seller in KS and the front from GA. The pair has been reunited. They are a few years newer than my team bike but since finding anither team wheelset would be finding a needle in a haystack, these will do.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 20, 2017)

Picked up some things for my dashboard lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 20, 2017)

This weeks medicine,  this pair was taken off the same bike and listed in separate eBay auctions. I thought since they started out together they should stay together so I bid on both. also this Naval ship lantern that came with the pic. of a woman in the family of the estate sale where this was found who was the only known member of the family to serve in the navy , her name was Margaret Lister and she was a navy "WAVE" in WWII . It was thought that since she was the only member of the family to serve that she must have brought this back . She was also a " MASTER OF ARMS " but I missed out on her M.O.A  badge it sold in an earlier auction.


----------



## jkent (Aug 20, 2017)

I picked up 10 Popular Mechanics magazines from 1937 to 1944.
Really cool Harley adds and a few bicycle adds.
Best of all they were free.
I'll try to get some pictures uploaded soon.
JKent


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 20, 2017)

This past week I picked up this 24" Spitfire project a nice saddle, and this great pair of reproduction Schwinn pedals.


----------



## vincev (Aug 20, 2017)

Cant seem to find any cool bikes but old toys are out there......


----------



## buck hughes (Aug 20, 2017)

black powder flask.


----------



## rickyd (Aug 20, 2017)

Believe it's a 55 Goodrich Corvette


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## stoney (Aug 20, 2017)

buck hughes said:


> black powder flask.
> 
> View attachment 663255
> 
> View attachment 663256




Damn nice black powder flask


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 20, 2017)

New to me


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 20, 2017)

*Here is our Show and Tell,perhaps not bike related ,But,my wife and I open up Our  Wonder Palace of Fine Memorabilia and Mystery Collectibles to our Local Seniors.We had a group of ten,with two handlers.This is a  yearly event,and the seniors Love it,but not as much as we do!They were a hoot! and it makes my wife and I feel good about ourselves,cause we LOVE AND RESPECT our seniors!They enjoyed the tour and the bicycles of course,and after it was all said and done ,they were off to  our local Brew Pub for lunch and a cold one. 
So There You Have It Rudy and Shara Contratti,,Fairfax Ca.Look for the photo above that beautiful Motorbike*


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 20, 2017)

FINALLY word of mouth worked for me!One of my wifes clients is an electrical contractor and 2 of the electricians were working on a house down by the beach.They had walked out back to the dilapidated barn that was out back(Used to be a farm,they were up and down the road)and saw an old bicycle and remembered my wife told them if they ever see one in a basement,garage,etc to let her know..And they did.nothing too special.a 49 ladies Columbia w battery acid damage but had some good parts 
But the "cool" score for the week was this fan I pulled out of the metal pile..Its from the 50s?early 60? it works fine and even better it matches my Shasta camper exactly..The piece of metal on top of the fan is an original paint trim piece from the camper (fan is uncleaned in picture) Cool stuff this week guys! Id LOVE one of those Bluebird decals!!!



PS!!!I got that AWESOME green ladies Monark from tech549!!My wife LOVED the color!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 20, 2017)

all I picked up this week was a thorn in my tire resulting in a flat.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 20, 2017)

Got my first Shelby this week from @Dan the bike man, gonna leave this one as is. Have a chainguard coming my way.


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 20, 2017)

Few things,1936 Pierce,I've finally built,2013 Gibson J35,virtually new,in lieu of a few hundred,and a few hours of bike work.



















Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## kccomet (Aug 20, 2017)

crusty, really crusty wingbar


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 20, 2017)

I pulled a @mike j this weekend and bought a completely useless hunk of rust and I also picked up this old Westfield because it had  the uber scarce 27" triple drop rims. These were both CL finds that inspired me to take a whirlwind trip thought NH/VT.  I also hit up the Kingdom trails and found a bunch of secret waterfalls that I had to creek stomp to get to. It was a great trip.


----------



## Barto (Aug 20, 2017)

Had a chance to meet one our brothers yesterday who took me out on his Monarch while he rode a Rollfast!  What an awesome day and a really great member.  Showed me his collection and even took my out for a ride in his Nash!
Thanks Tons Nashman (Bob)


----------



## mike j (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice finds this week, Bikewhorder, congrats on your UHofR, I see a lot of possibilities in it. Not the first one though. Beautiful country, up there. In the spirit of rust, I went the other way & got this really nice aluminum chain guard from a fellow Caber, for my 36 Silverking.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Aug 20, 2017)

Grabbed this firestone pilot Elgin longtanker this week. Should clean up nice. 

Frank





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 20, 2017)

Got these shortie truss rods for a buddy's 39 Monark 5 bar. We've been looking for them for about 4 years. Thank you @igrinnings.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 20, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 663541 View attachment 663542 Got these shortie truss rods for a buddy's 39 Monark 5 bar. We've been looking for them for about 4 years.




I just made a set yesterday! The originals are made from solid bar. Without a drill press it takes a steady hand and making sure you center the hole to start with--or back to square one! You could also do it the easy way if you could find some 3/8" steel tubing and use self tapping screws. I'd also like to see some better pics of that bike-Model GT495. V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 20, 2017)

I got another seat for one of my bikes....


 


 
And this......


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2017)

kccomet said:


> crusty, really crusty wingbar
> 
> View attachment 663375



@ratrodz


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 20, 2017)

bikewhorder said:


> I pulled a @mike j this weekend and bought a completely useless hunk of rust and I also picked up this old Westfield because it had  the uber scarce 27" triple drop rims. These were both CL finds that inspired be to take a whirlwind trip thought NH/VT.  I also hit up the Kingdom trails and found a bunch of secret waterfalls that I had to creek stomp to get to. It was a great trip.
> 
> View attachment 663396
> 
> ...



Rare wheelset indeed!
@rustjunkie


----------



## Kramai88 (Aug 20, 2017)

Picked up these "outside the barn finds" two Hiawathas and a 24 inch 1950 Schwinn they are real crusty not sure what to do with them yet. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave K (Aug 20, 2017)

Aluminum delta light project.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Aug 20, 2017)

Dave K said:


> Aluminum delta light project.View attachment 663666 View attachment 663667 View attachment 663668



Glad for you big Dave!


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 20, 2017)

I picked up a few things this week, Racycle Badge, Horse Bell and an old pieced together Schwinn.  I really only wanted the Schwinn for the wheelset and they turned out a better than I hoped.  It looks like someone freshly laced then up, added new tires, the brakes arm is a New Departure Model A but it looks to be a Musselman armless hub.  I have a bike for the wheelset so I'm pretty stoked.


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 21, 2017)

I picked this up this week... should clean up pretty good.


----------



## morton (Aug 21, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> I picked this up this week... should clean up pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 663710
> 
> ...




WOW......back in the day the car us MG A owners wish we could afford.  That is when we weren't working on the Lucas electric (sic) system.


----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 21, 2017)

morton said:


> That is when we weren't working on the Lucas electric (sic) system.




Do you know why the English drink warm beer? Lucas made the refrigerators!


----------



## morton (Aug 21, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> Do you know why the English drink warm beer? Lucas made the refrigerators!




Ah.....this failing electrical system brought to you by the Prince of Darkness.  Back in the day their products were so stinkin' rotten, I never went anywhere without a spare fuel pump, & generator, distributor, and other assorted electrical (sic) parts.  And over the years had occasion to replace all on the road at one time or another.  Worst was replacing a fuel pump on the side of an interstate with very little berm to work at night in the rain.  It was conveniently placed under the removable panel in back of the seat underneath the battery that had to be removed for access. I was praying the entire time that a semi wouldn't drift off the pavement a bit and smash me into little pieces.  I had my 10 year old daughter with me and made her stand in the bushes 20 feet away in the rain.  No cell phones then, it was get er done.


----------



## catfish (Aug 21, 2017)

kccomet said:


> crusty, really crusty wingbar
> 
> View attachment 663375




Great start.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 21, 2017)

Rare 1880's child's safety roadster ( pic taken under the eclipse light)....from 38airflow today. awesome to deal with ....thanks..


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> View attachment 663798 View attachment 663799 View attachment 663800 View attachment 663801 Rare 1880's child's safety roadster ( pic taken under the eclipse light)....from 38airflow today. awesome to deal with ....thanks..



Absolutely Stunning


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks it cleaned up pretty nicely still more cleaning needed. I Haven't found a comparable bike to I.d it with.


----------



## Blackout (Aug 21, 2017)

stuff from last couple weeks that I didn't need but couldn't resist,


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 21, 2017)

Blackout said:


> stuff from last couple weeks that I didn't need but couldn't resist,
> View attachment 663868
> View attachment 663869
> View attachment 663870
> ...



Wow!


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 21, 2017)

Picked up this 80s cruiser.


----------



## TurninTubes (Aug 21, 2017)

Little green Corvette found its new home with me. Needs plenty of TLC. 
1955 OR 1956. How can I figure that out? 





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GenuineRides (Aug 22, 2017)

Dug this out of a farm auction scrap pile, tore it down, straightened a few parts, reassembled it, a good polish and lube of the moving parts, added wheels and a chain to make it go plus a few other parts...voila! I have a crusty cruiser




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## morton (Aug 23, 2017)

GenuineRides said:


> Dug this out of a farm auction scrap pile, tore it down, straightened a few parts, reassembled it, a good polish and lube of the moving parts, added wheels and a chain to make it go plus a few other parts...voila! I have a crusty cruiserView attachment 664568
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nice save!


----------

